# HELP!!Oakley ate a raw chicken breast??



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha! He should be just fine since as you know a lot of pp feed raw. His system MAY be a little surprised and you MAY get a bit different poop but it's not gonna kill him unless there was something nasty on that chicken.

I remember when I fed the first raw to the cat. I was so paranoid. Nothing but good things happened.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He'll be fine. I think Oakley is trying to tell you something


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL-he should be fine, the little stinker  As was mentioned, maybe a bit of stomach upset or diarrhea, since his system isn't used to it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

he wants raw huh?????hahahaha! i cant believe he swallowed it whole!! i tried opening his mouth but down it went. i was shocked!!! i take it u guys feed raw?? i feed Fromm's im a kibble person i will add food to the kibble when he gets older but im scared of raw??? they wont get sick from raw meat??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

As someone with 2 raw fed dogs, I will tell you that he'll be just fine!  As others have said, he may have some interesting poop later today just as he might with any new food introduced in his diet, and because he's so young. But now I will tell you that now that he's had a taste of meat, he may be a bit more of a beggar in the kitchen around dinner prep time


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't feed raw, but every once in a while my guys feed themselves raw-the occasional dead bunny, mouse or bird (sometimes long dead!). For the most part, no ill effects


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my gosh!! he was counter surfing altho he couldnt reach hahahaha barking jumping like he is starving or something but when he scarfed down the chicken i was thinking maybe he really is starving!! he gets 3 cups of food total a day too. today less cuz his poops have been alittle soft guess i wont deprive him of the extra 1/4 cup anymore! thank you everyone for responding so quickly!! i truly appreciate it. back to the chicken now!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs do really well with raw meat. They have a short intestinal tract so they pass potentially bad bacteria before it has a chance to "ferment." 

He's not going to get sick, no. You might notice his stool will be whitish, that's from the bone. Not a problem.

If he likes raw chicken so much, try giving him an occasional raw chicken wing. He'll love you for it. And they're very good for the teeth too, helps with the tartar.

I don't feed raw exclusively, but I do occasionally give my dog raw meat. She's 10-1/2 years, we've never had a problem.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Remember, dogs come from a heritage of wolves and are kissing cousins to coyotes. No one cooks chicken for wolves and coyotes!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd say Oakley had a very zen moment in the kitchen today


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Dogs do really well with raw meat. They have a short intestinal tract so they pass potentially bad bacteria before it has a chance to "ferment."
> 
> He's not going to get sick, no. You might notice his stool will be whitish, that's from the bone. Not a problem.
> 
> ...


 so give him the raw wing bone and all???i will try it when hes a bit older!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oh and it was just a boneless chicken breast..slid right down


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakleysmommy*

So glad Oakley is o.k.-he has discrimanating taste!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Boneless! No wonder he swallowed it whole


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He's a bad bad boy! i think he was overloaded he's asleep now...thank you again everyone!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Boneless! No wonder he swallowed it whole


 yes boneless, now if it were my choc lab that got a hold of it it would take her an hour to eat it, shes so calm when she eats for a lab!! But this little guy of mine is food hound!! ive never seen anything like it! i like it though, my lab was terrible at eating as a puppy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the world of goldens 

And do keep those raw chicken wings in mind when you're ready.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Welcome to the world of goldens
> 
> And do keep those raw chicken wings in mind when you're ready.


 I LOVE HIM toooo much!!!! will never have another breed... yes chicken wings i will def try those soon.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Yum.....canines have been eating raw for the past 20,000 years or so. 
It's a natural...go with it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

A caution about wings - they are a bit on the small side for goldens, and they're more likely to just gulp them down. 

Instead try chicken backs, frames (if you go to a butcher shope, those are the backs with breastbones attached), turkey necks/backs or pork or beef bones. It's not likely that he'll have a problem with the chicken wings other than just inhaling them down without chewing much. Which is fine but if you want more tooth cleaning try something he has to work at more. A chicken leg with the back attached makes a good special meal and won't harm anything, and is big enough to teach them to chew.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Its funny, I have given my kids raw wings and they just get confused, whine a bit and look at them. They like chunks of raw chicken and beef, just got confused with the wing. We cook for them and grind the bones and meat together.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Oakley's lucky day!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My Rivet started young, no he did not eat this whole thing!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> My Rivet started young, no he did not eat this whole thing!


 wow thats big!!! i will give it a try soon!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

If you want to introduce raw and also provide some chewing fun see if you can get turkey necks locally. They are too wide to swallow, and are one of the staples of many peoples raw diets.

I raised a litter of rescue pups on raw. They managed chicken wings at 7 weeks with no ill effects. And, my youngest girl, who's five, got chicken wings as her introduction when she came to live with us at four months...again no problems. Chicken wings have a really good bone to meat ratio for dogs.


----------



## julier18 (Aug 18, 2010)

Do the dogs have any bacteria on them (their fur)
after they eat raw meat that would be harmful to people? (I am paranoid because I have had food poisioning from raw meat twice before and it was absolutely terrible!)


----------

